
Slow Thought: a manifesto - kawera
https://aeon.co/essays/take-your-time-the-seven-pillars-of-a-slow-thought-manifesto
======
tempodox
Experienced writers know that “writing is re-writing”. Maybe I’m just slower
than others, but I’d like to transfer that to “thinking is re-thinking”.
However, as we know since Sokrates’ example, the difficulty remains that by
the time we’re done, we might be late to the party.

------
mjrpes
I would best describe it as playful thought, not as much slow thought. The
philosophical response may be slow, but often because the mind plays with
thought in its head before arriving at a response. Play is quite fast and
meandering, as the author points out well.

------
skybrian
Vaguely related, but I liked this comic about not answering questions too
quickly:

[http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-
park](http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park)

~~~
placebo
nice, thanks :)

------
lifeisstillgood
if i am learning anything as a parent (and it's debatable) it's that my first
reaction to my children's (mid)behaviour is usually unhelpful, and i should
slow down and give myself time to process.

The slow movement (I seem to remember pushing for slow coding) is a good one,
but for me aimed at ensuring the choice we make is the choice we would want to
make.

it is very related to Daniel Kanniman (if i spelt that right)

~~~
jerrre
> Daniel Kanniman (if i spelt that right)

A quick search could've told you it's Kahneman, still not slow enough...

edit: meant with a wink, not as a jab

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Fairy Nuff

------
wwkeyboard
Never underestimate a philosopher's ability to produce thousands of words from
nothing more than staring into their own navel.

~~~
Apocryphon
Not a bad way to arrive at slow thought, really.

